# Portajohn Humor



## swantucky (Jul 22, 2008)

I kinda hijacked the grumpy plumber with one of my favorites. Keep it clean so this does not get locked. Some of my favorites.
"Every day I get dumber and dumber, some day I'll be as dumb as a plumber"
"Arrow pointing into the urinal, carpenters breath mints"
"Arrow pointing into urinal, free rock salt"
"Arrow pointing into hopper, ssshhh baby mason's hatching"


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

Toilet humor... best I ever saw was at Clines Corners out in NM. A scummy tourist trap if there ever was one. Was hungry and went to order. YUCK! I ain't eating that crappy food. Exactly what I said. Went into bathroom before I hit the road. Someone had scrawled:

*Flush twice. It's a long ways to the kitchen.*

YEEHAW!


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

*Worked a job once with mostly Mexican laborers, none of the Americans were happy 'bout it.*

*The johnny had an arrow that said "Mexican breath mints"...I'd walk outta that thing thinking I was gonna get lynched.*


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

I was in a porta potty that had an arrow pointing down to the bowl and it said "Quiet please, Mexican cloning in progress" 

I hate to admit it, but I chuckled. Keep in mind, I'm part Mexican.


----------



## TimSim (Apr 23, 2008)

send_it_all said:


> I was in a porta potty that had an arrow pointing down to the bowl and it said "Quiet please, Mexican cloning in progress"
> 
> I hate to admit it, but I chuckled. Keep in mind, I'm part Mexican.


Hehe, oh dear :whistling


----------



## Treeandland (Dec 25, 2007)

Just saw this one

Don't look to the wall for humor, the joke is in your hands.


----------



## TooledUp (May 1, 2008)

I put a "Wet Paint" notice up in the mens room after painting it - They thought it was an instruction


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

Saw this one a few years ago.....

"When I die, I want to die like my grandfather did; sleeping peacefully, not like his passengers screaming in fear as the buss drove off the road!"


----------



## steves (Feb 8, 2007)

One I like to leave

Close the lid if I want to see crap I'll look at your work!


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

ive seen a few i really liked.
one was
"shew....the mexicans that rent the basement are still asleep!"

"please dont eat the mint,take a couple licks and put it back for others to enjoy."

and a poem
"here i sit all hot a dirty,trying to crap until 4:30"
below that someone added...."the jokes on you,we took off work 30 mins early today!!":whistling

sorry,had to add this link.i love this vid.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpUDRGKh1-w


----------



## TooledUp (May 1, 2008)

Some come here to sit and think
Others come to sh*t and stink


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Saw an arrow pointing to the toilet paper dispenser that said "Turban repair kit". :laughing:


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Dropped my pants and started to think
I'll write on the walls before I stink
Grabbing my pen I start to write
A nifty rhyme with all my might
But I can't decide what to do
concentrate or complete #2
then it comes to me in a in a wiff
Ill take a **** and smoke a spliff


----------



## FlooringChick (Aug 18, 2008)

*My plumber of choice*

My plumber of choice is:

PHIL McCRACKEN


----------



## TooledUp (May 1, 2008)

If you are reading what I've put, you're probably peeing on your foot.

*Talking of plumbers...*

I heard one singing in the john this morning - A song titled "It's over Flo"


----------



## deckman22 (Oct 20, 2007)

An old framer I worked for put this in the portapotty. 

Don't let your azz chit you out of job. He one guy that set up camp in there every morning for at least a half hour.


----------



## Phenometom (Jun 10, 2008)

A few ive seen:

"plumbers feeding tube"

(above a hole in the wall) "I see you and your little pee pee"

"Drop the poo before the poo drops you. Y'all go to school and learn about the poo."

To me the funniest is when someone goes in with sleeves, and comes out with no sleeves. Ha ha ha


----------



## Phenometom (Jun 10, 2008)

Ooh I forgot this one!!!

"I've killed someone"


----------



## Phenometom (Jun 10, 2008)

Of course the worst one is the one I forgot!

"mexican photo paper, wipe to develop"

:no:


----------



## Zendik (Sep 18, 2005)

Here I sit
Cheeks a flexin
Givin birth
To another
Mexican


----------



## dlcj (Oct 1, 2007)

I sh!t in England i sh!t in France before i sh!t in here ill sh!t in my pants!


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

I am surprised this one did not get more air time….I can not remember a time when crapper humour was not a part every day coffee or lunch time contractor talk. If you can smell it, taste it or see that it stinks then it was good for conversion starters.

Flush twice, it is along way to the mess hall.


----------



## TaitINC (Nov 30, 2007)

"they paint these walls to stop my pen, but the s**t house poet strikes again"


----------



## BDB (Sep 26, 2008)

An oldy but goody

Here I sit all broken hearted, come to sh** but only farted


----------



## BirmanBuilders (Aug 24, 2005)

One from a union worksite, " All turds 3" or longer must be hand lowered to prevent chemical backsplash. O.S.H.A."


----------



## bdoles (Sep 11, 2007)

When you're at the urinal stall, Put your head against the wall, So when you piss you do not fall, You wouldn't want to dunk your balls.


----------



## wyoming 1 (May 7, 2008)

People who write on bathroom walls roll there sh$$ into little balls and people who read these words of wit eat those little balls of


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

Look to the left, look to the right, you just played chithouse tennis

Q: What has a thousand teeth and eats weiners ? 

A: a zipper


----------

